# Fetching Tags



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I know I know, I've shared so many photo's of Duke's new neckwear :wink: but this one is just too good not to share hehe. If anyone else wants to post their fetching tag pics in this thread, go right ahead :biggrin: I'm happy for this to be the place for everyone to share their tags, kinda like the raw feeding pictures thread (if anyone else has tag pics to share, that is)

So I got two fetching tags - courtesy of Abi, she was a doll and had them sent to her place then she shipped them on to me in Australia. Thanks so much love!! :hug: I only have a photo of one, because I need to get another clip to attach the other one. There is the one pictured, and one I copied from Abi, saying "100% Carnivore" :thumb:

The other is a typical way to explain Duke :wink:










Honestly, EVERYTHING is his favourite thing ever, based on his super excited reactions lol. I'm pretty darn happy with them :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I REALLY love this green collar on him!!!:biggrin:

And of course the tag is AD-OR-ABLE!:thumb:

Im SOOO glad that you got them, it wasnt all that long of a wait either!!:happy:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

i'm waiting for one for Luigi right now, can't wait! duke looks great, I really like the caption.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I want one but I am still not sure what to write on it...

Love Dukes!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the expression on his face! He looks like such a sweet boy. I'm sure he NEVER gets in any trouble with his mom!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

That collar looks so good on Duke. Just love it and the tag too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love that tagline!!! It is awesome :biggrin: 

Harleigh has 2 Fetching Tags....

IMG_2430 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6246 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I love the expression on his face! He looks like such a sweet boy. I'm sure he NEVER gets in any trouble with his mom!


Haha he sure knows how to throw on the puppy dog eyes to get his own way lol... he's way smarter than he lets on 95% of the time lol


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I REALLY love this green collar on him!!!:biggrin:


Yeah it looks great, I love all the collars! Only problem is, since we are yet to have any landscaping done in our back yard, and he has black dirt to play in - they get filthy after a few days!! lol I'll have to chuck them through the washing machine each week to keep them pretty :tongue:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I too love that collar on him.

Here's Deeken's


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The tags look great!
I love fun stuff like that!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie got hers in the mail today! I need to get a little ring to put it on her collar too....AND I am hoping her Hound Haberdashery collars will come soon! Then she'll really look striking! :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Minnie got hers in the mail today! I need to get a little ring to put it on her collar too....AND I am hoping her Hound Haberdashery collars will come soon! Then she'll really look striking! :biggrin:


Yay how exciting! Pretty Minnie! Can't wait for the photos :biggrin: What did you get on her tag?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Yay how exciting! Pretty Minnie! Can't wait for the photos :biggrin: What did you get on her tag?


I saw the 'squirrel patrol' sample one and it just described her so well that I just got that one for the time being. :biggrin: You should see her when she gets outside....patrols all trees, bushes, etc. She epitomizes it!!!


----------

